# egypt valley



## FEARnoFISH (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey guys just was thinking when I was younger I went to egypt valley to fish and for some reason i cannot remember how to get there i know its off of 70 and any good ideas of spots down there juswt some info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

FEARnoFISH said:


> Hey guys just was thinking when I was younger I went to egypt valley to fish and for some reason i cannot remember how to get there i know its off of 70 and any good ideas of spots down there juswt some info would be greatly appreciated


not sure about spots FNF but just head west on 70 get off 208 exit .turn right go past UL high school and Doan Ford ..come to the stop..turn left that's 40 run 40 till it ends down the hill that's lady bend hill ..you hit the bottom turn right that's the head of egypt valley ..you can't miss it ..


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Go to GOOGLE EARTH and you can see every road in the area. great site


----------



## FEARnoFISH (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for all of your help appr it


----------

